# Suggestions for fish finder kayak setup



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm looking for a nice fish finder setup for my kayak. I would love to hear some suggestions on brands. I don't want to break my bank, but something that's reliable and works well for a decent price! 

Also is any battery compatible with any fish finder? Or do you have to buy the same brand battery as the fish finder? I've seen humminbird fish finders and humminbird batteries to pair it with. Wasn't sure if I could find a cheaper battery than a humminbird battery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Got a cheaper Hummingbird unit on sale. Didn't really want anything very large crowding the deck anyhow. Any 12 volt will work. Way back when I installed it, I used a 12 volt motorcycle battery. When that died, I found a case that held two - 6volt lantern batteries. I finally bought a little sealed 12 volt battery from Grainger Supply.
It's about 3" x 3" x 4", came with a smart charger a will run numerous trips on one charge for about $50. One note - when you epoxy the transducer to the hull, pick a spot that doesn't flex. I originally mounted it under the seat, and after whacking a few boulders in some small rapids it came loose. I re-glued it closer to the transom
and have been fine.


----------

